# 800 amp 240 Service Design



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Parallel 500 cu or triple 500 Al runs. 500 AL is happy to work with.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

You should have no issue to run triple 240mm² Al conductors if you have room in the conduit otherwise twinner 240mm² CU conductors will work.

Merci,
Marc 

240mm² = 500 KCM


----------

